# Glass work



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

Need a door for my shower with copper tone hinges, needs to be hinged to granite (without screwing it up) and my mirror over the sinks bezeled.

Thanks


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

> *Bowed Up (9/17/2009)*Need a door for my shower with copper tone hinges, needs to be hinged to granite (without screwing it up) and my mirror over the sinks bezeled.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Roger Bohannon at Bohannon Glass Co might be able to help you. I have always had good work from him.



http://www.bohannonglassco.com

1070 S US HWY 29

Cantonment, FL 32533

ph: 850-968-5011

fax: 850-968-5360

alt: 850-968-5359

[email protected]


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Pensacola Glass 433-8348

Ask for Denise, tell her you were referred from PFF.


----------

